

Palm Pre Open Source Packages Released - dnewcome
http://opensource.palm.com/packages.html

======
augustus
Anyone have any scoop on when the public SDK will be available?

I bought a Palm Pre hoping that it will be available soon.

~~~
mdasen
Palm's official word is: "We’re not announcing the SDK’s public launch date at
this time. More information will be provided closer to availability."

That indicates (to me) that they aren't that close to releasing it. If you're
going to provide advanced information on availability, that sounds like a
month or so to me which makes me think the SDK will be public in August at the
soonest.

It makes me (as a fellow Pre user) a little sad and annoyed. It should be
pretty simple to make a few nice web apps using the HTML 5 local storage the
Pre supports. I guess I can wait.

------
mish
Hmmm...they modified netcat? I wonder why? Will have to take a look later.

~~~
whughes
They didn't modify netcat, apparently. There's no patch on the right. The left
column is just original source tarballs, probably for
convenience/versioning/archiving purposes.

------
metachris
hmm... is that correct?

releasing only the modified 'libraries' would be sufficient under LGPL, but
since they are using GPL software wouldn't palm have to release the whole
project?

~~~
igorgue
<http://mjg59.livejournal.com/111453.html>

from the post: "instead Palm have included a written offer to supply the
source code on request. This satisfies the GPL"

~~~
metachris
does just a "written offer to supply the source code on request" satisfy the
GPL?

i hope not, because that would leave quite some room for abuse to the point
where you need to go to court to get the source.

~~~
sp332
How would this be abused? Ask for the source code, and they are required to
give it to you.

~~~
jnorthrop
Could they just print it out and give that to you?

~~~
rbanffy
Many popular licenses ask for a machine-readable source along with all the
extra files (makefiles and so on) required to build the thing in the same
configuration as it is distributed in binary form

